

Best practices for building a bidirectional web applications? - smattiso

I'm building a site that needs to communicate bidirectionally with both an iPhone client as well as a browser client.<p>Previously I've used RabbitMQ to do Comet style stuff. Ideally I'd like to use WebSockets, but as far as I can tell there isn't a backwards compatibility lib that will fall back to using Comet.<p>What's the "state of the art" as it were?
======
peterhunt
<http://socket.io/> has a pretty impressive list of fallback technologies, but
it ties you to Node.js on the server.

------
eip
AMQP is pretty much the current state of the art. Why would you want to move
away from RabbitMQ?

